# Looking for an Accountant



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am looking for some help finding an accountant. My girlfriend is doing some counseling that is considedered to be self employment. She would like to find an accountant to hire in order to do her taxes starting next year, as well as explain what she needs to know in terms of income tax planning and social security tax, as well as deductible expenses. We believe in hiring well and paying professionals for professional work. If you are an accountant or know of an accountant that you would consider to be an expert in these matters please let me know.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

(850) 434-5899

1301 W Doden St, Pensacola, FL 32501

Bass & Sandfort

Scott has done my taxes for several years, self employeed as well.


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

I use Marvin Pittman here in Navarre. He's quick, honest, very reasonableand knows his stuff. 850-939-3261


----------

